# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Дешевая периферия, флешки, мышки и пр.

## Максимка

Подскажите, где можно купить переферийные устройства (флешки, мышки и т.д.) дешево и сердито? Нужно закупиться для дома, но денег лишних нет. Если есть какие-нибудь акции, то вообще было бы классно!

----------


## JAHolper

На онлайнер заходишь и смотришь у кого дешевле. 
А вообще всякую мелочь хорошо покупать на forum3.ru

----------


## alehandro

а можно просто пойти в какой-нить магаз техники и нарваться на какую-нить акцию (:

----------


## Максимка

Ну вот хотелось бы нарваться на какую-нибудь акцию, а лазить по онлайнеру это не вариант, там всеравно будет примерно одинаковая цена на все.

----------


## Carlen

Прямо ничем не угодишь, с акциями, доставкой на дом, в рассрочку без процентов, а лучше в подарок.
Вариантов не много. Либо бегать по магазинам в поисках акций о распродаже, либо мониторить в нете в поисках подходящей цены, ну на крайний случай можно перелистать газетные объявления...

----------


## JAHolper

Ну что значит примерно одинаковая?
Отсортировали по цене: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и смотрите какая нравится.
В любом случае дешевле чем на онлайнере ни в каком магазине не будет. Там у всех польский хлам с одинаковой наценкой, а акции так только на словах... В добавок, эти самые акции бывают в основном у реальных магазинов, в которых цены выше, чем у ИП, торгующих на онлайнере.

Идём дальше, как я уже говорил, на forum3.ru цены более привлекательные и не надо искать никакой акции. Рассмотрим стоимость любой мыши, например Defender NetSprinter 440. На онлайнере самая низкая цена - $7, на форуме - $3,85. Суть ясна.
Всё что надо сделать - найти человека, который процентов за 10-15 привозит всё это дело в Минск. Так как я живу в другом городе, то посоветовать не могу, но думаю его легко найти в интернете.

P.S. Все вещи, которые мне доводилось заказывать на форуме, были произведены в Германии. Этот момент будет сложно найти в магазинах Минска.

----------


## гость

Конечно Онлайнер

----------


## гость

> Всё что надо сделать - найти человека, который процентов за 10-15 привозит всё это дело в Минск


А как же гарантия ?

----------


## JAHolper

> А как же гарантия ?


На мышку? 

Когда покупаешь монитор и выбираешь между тем, что собран в Германии стоимостью $220 (Без гарантии) и тем, что собран в Китае стоимостью $280 (С гарантией), то невольно вспоминаешь курс доллара. 

К тому же форум даёт гарантию - один год (если не ошибаюсь, на все товары), найдите в Минске магазин, который даст год гарантии на какую-нибудь флешку.

----------


## alehandro

как то все равно стремно покупать на форуме не известно у кого...(:

----------


## JAHolper

Я сомневаюсь что в Беларуси есть компьютерный магазин, который может хоть в чём-то сравниться с форумом. Стрёмно, ну ладно, у каждого свои заморочки.

----------


## Максимка

Вот именно, что на форуме вообще кота в мешке покупаешь, а то что с ценами на онлайнере, так там есть самая низкая цена, но при это вероятность того, что она будет в наличии также минимальна. Устал постоянно по 20 магазинов обзванивать

----------


## JAHolper

> Вот именно, что на форуме вообще кота в мешке покупаешь


Название товара есть, все характеристики есть. При чём здесь кот в мешке?

----------


## alehandro

кот в мешке в том, что могут подсунуть какой-нить китайское фуфло, и выдать за оригинал.

----------


## JAHolper

Были случаи? Откуда вообще родилась эта мысль?

----------


## Максимка

У меня лично такого небыло, а вот у знакомого была неудача. Купил на форуме флешку, а она через 2 недели сдохла, а гарантия липовая оказалась. Деньги на ветер

----------


## Carlen

> Купил на форуме флешку, а она через 2 недели сдохла, а гарантия липовая оказалась. Деньги на ветер


Все просто, с деньгами надо расставаться с легкой душой и с радостью в сердце от совершенной покупки. Захотел что-то купить, прикинул в двух - трех местах где дешевле или сервис лучше и покупай. А из-за флешки 20 магазинов обзванивать, это ж тоже деньги, а время сколько, при всей экономии 5%. Люди, не смешите друг друга. Не будьте скупыми, будьте экономными, это разные вещи. За время, которое потрачено на звонки и вообще поиски, можно было банально просто заработать лишнюю копейку и не париться из-за двух долларов.

----------


## JAHolper

На форуме оказалась липовая гарантия? Это как? Они что, в порядке исключения решили одну гарантию сделать липовой?  Что значит липовая вообще?

Кстати, гарантия на флешку - такая смешная штука. Часто оказываешься в ситуации, когда то что на флешке гораздо дороже самой флешки. И если не относиться к флешке как к элементу декора, то экономить в ней действительно не на чем.

P.S. Я не защищаю форум, просто хочу докопаться до сути.)

----------


## Максимка

А что тут не понятного? Гарантийный листок был, а вот по нему никуда не принемают, типа сами сделали... Я вот как-то в магазине покупал флешку и через неделю сдохла, так они без проблем сами приехали и поменяли без лишних вопросов.

----------


## ALEX

> На форуме оказалась липовая гарантия? Это как?


Ты, друг, как в другой стране живёшь

----------


## Максимка

> он заказывал именно на форуме или у человека, который привёз с форума?


На форуме есть объявки типа продается флешка новая и т.п., позвонил, ему приезли, а дальше знаете

----------


## JAHolper

> На форуме есть объявки типа продается флешка новая и т.п., позвонил, ему приезли, а дальше знаете


По-моему, вы не поняли о каком форуме шла речь. А покупая по объявлениям, конечно, надеяться на гарантию глупо.
Форум - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> Разница очень большая, если реальный магазин попалят с левым гарантийником, то лишат лицензии


Для розничной торговли компами и т.п. техникой не требуется лицензия.




> а если накроют виртуальный, максимум штрафом отделаются.


Я могу оформить ИП и продавать компы через интернет, а на следующий день арендовать любое помещение, повесить вывеску и точно так же продавать как магазин. Абсолютно ни какой разницы.




> Вот вопрос на засыпку, хоть кому-нибудь виртуальный магазин чек кассовый дал? Я уверен на 99% что нет.


Напрямую у интернет-магазина покупал только один раз (шины) и чек мне дали.

----------


## гость

> По-моему, вы не поняли о каком форуме шла речь


Как я понял, это российский форум. Заказать, заплатить ёщё можно, а как с доставкой? Или у них представитель в Минске есть?

----------


## JAHolper

Насколько мне известно у них нет ни каких представителей, они работают у себя и принимают тучу различных предпринимателей, которые затем продают их товар через свои магазинчики.
Думаю, в Беларуси уже в каждом городе есть пара человек, которые регулярно ездят за товаром на форум. Эти люди либо держат какой-то магазин, либо просто по заказам привозят товар за определённый процент.

----------


## Максимка

Напряжная схема. Кому-то может и удобно, а я как-то больше люблю когда все оперативно и быстро. Не люблю ждать))

----------


## Graff

> На онлайнер заходишь и смотришь у кого дешевле. 
> А вообще всякую мелочь хорошо покупать на forum3.ru


Это ж российский портал. Я так или в интернете покупаю, или же в Сильверадо захожу, он как раз рядом с домом момим.

----------


## Michael

а я обычно смотрю по рекламе, где и какие распродажи) там и покупаю)

----------


## Droplya

Ну да, часто едешь где0нибудь и полезные вещи рекламят.)))

----------


## nats

Все время не просидишь на распродажах. Не все там можно найти. Лично я не загоняюсь акциями, а если и попадается нужно на акции, то это очень приятно.

----------


## Michael

так ясен пень, что не будешь ждать акцию специально. но вот когда флешки на распродаже увидел- пошел и купил 5 штук, как подарок- они просто идеальны)

----------


## Droplya

ну флешка в подарок как-то 23 февраля на работе напоминает)))
А вообще акции ведь есть всегда и везде. ТАк что при в магазин всегда можно что-нибудь еще присмотреть и подрасчитать бюджет

----------


## nats

Магазины и без скидок хороши. Там много других плюсов!

----------


## Michael

а какие там плюсы? гарантия?

----------


## Droplya

Гарантия, обслуживание, консультация, возможно видеть товар и пощупать так сказать его, получить удовольствие от шопинга. Плюсов то по факту много, каждый найдет свой плюс ))

----------


## Michael

соглашусь со всем, кроме консультаций) в некоторых магазинах консультанты вообще как пробка- ни в чем не шарят(

----------


## Droplya

Нууу... никто не застрахован от этого. Просто и работа у них могу сказать не сахар, и мало кому вообще хочется работать в магазинах, поэтому и берут часто абы кого, что бы видимость создавали, но есть и магазины, в которых проводят обучение и берут подкованных.

----------


## Michael

просто когда берут на работу всяких студентов и других нешарящих людей, можно было бы какое-нить обучение им проводить, а то захочешь уточнить- так и спросить не у кого)

----------


## Максимка

Обучение проходят все консультанты, другое дело как оно проходит... Если магазин не сильно трясется за свою репутацию, то и обучение консульты проходят формально, вот и вся логика.

----------


## Michael

но все равно иногда кажется, что консультанты даже не знают предназначение некоторых товаров)

----------


## nats

> но все равно иногда кажется, что консультанты даже не знают предназначение некоторых товаров)


Не всегда и не везде. Лично сталкивался в магазинах с консультантами, объясняют все ясно и толково! Причем отлично разбираются в том, что говорят.

----------


## Droplya

да тут как и где попадешь.)))) МОжно нарваться и вообще на "быдло". Повернется задом и уйдет, а может наоборот доставучие до ужаса.)))

----------


## Michael

так я ж и не говорил обо всех) есть как толковые консультанты, так и полные нули)))

----------


## Droplya

да, согласна я с этим.))))
когда полнуе нули очень смешно становится их слушать..)))))))) как начнут нести чушь..ааа...))))

----------


## Michael

а в Сильверадо кстати можно в кредит или в рассрочку покупать?

----------


## Максимка

Можно, но только на определенные товары. А меня всегда пугали люди, которые тихо подходят и как рявкнут "Что вам подсказать?" Можно сразу идти памперсы менять. Подойти к клиенту еще тоже надо уметь.

----------


## Michael

а я не люблю, когда ходят по пятам и бубнят "что вам подсказать? что вам подсказать?", аж бесит, если надо будет- сам спрошу)

----------

